# Beretta M9A3 Semi-Automatic Pistol



## Zarvan

The Beretta M9A3 was proposed for the US Army, but was eventually rejected



Caliber 9x19 mm Parabellum
Weight (empty) ~ 1 160 g
Length 217 mm
Barrel length 125 mm
Muzzle velocity 365 - 380 m/s
Magazine capacity 15 rounds
Sighting range 50 m
Range of effective fire 50 m


The Beretta M9A3 is an updated version of theM9 service pistol. The M9A3 is not an official US Department of Defense designation, but rater a Beretta's model name. This weapon has a number of minor enhancements over the original M9, such as better ergonomics, improved reliability, new sights and accessory rail. In 2015 Beretta proposed this updated pistol as a possible alternative to the US Army's Modular Handgun System. However the US Army has rejected this proposal, choosing instead to search for a more modern service firearm. The original M9 was adopted back in 1985 and today is considered as an out-dated platform, outclassed by most modern pistols. The US armed forces plan to replace it with a new design. However it is not yet replaced due to limited funding. It is planned to remain in service until at least 2017.

This pistol is chambered for 9x19 mm Parabellum round, that is a common NATO pistol round.

The M9A3 has a short-recoil action and a double-action trigger mechanism. This weapon can be also fired in single-action mode.

The M9 recommended itself as a reliable handgun. The M9A3 version has some additional tweaks, that further improved reliability of the pistol.

This weapon has an ambidextrous design and is convenient for right- or left-handed shooters. Ergonomics was slightly improved in the M9A3 model. However this weapon is way too bulky. It is uncomfortable to hold, fire and is hard to handle for some soldiers.

A manual safety switch is located on both sides of the slide. Also there is an internal safety, that prevents the firing pin from moving forward without the trigger being pulled.

The M9A3 is fed from double-stack 15-round capacity magazines. A magazine release button is reversible.

This pistol has got new sights. It is an accurate weapon. Range of effective fire is around 50 meters.

The Beretta M9A3 has an accessory rail for mounting tactical flashlights or laser pointers. Similar accessory rail is also present on the M9A1 pistol, that emerged back in 2006. It used by the US Marine Corps.


*
Beretta M9A3*
Semi-Automatic Pistol





*Beretta M9A3*
Semi-Automatic Pistol





*Beretta M9A3*
Semi-Automatic Pistol





*Beretta M9A3*
Semi-Automatic Pistol









Beretta M9A3 Images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

I am a big fan of Berretta pistols but the old one full metal
M9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Track

Very underwhelming


----------



## denel

a true beauty....


----------



## Mentee

Maarkhoor said:


> I am a big fan of Berretta pistols but the old one full metal
> M9


Hi very khyr Mubarak! Now Coming to the point. Which sniper rifle is best to be used for self defence? 



Maarkhoor said:


> I am a big fan of Berretta pistols but the old one full metal
> M9


Hi very khyr Mubarak! Now Coming to the point. Which sniper rifle is best to be used for self defence?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mentee said:


> Hi very khyr Mubarak! Now Coming to the point. Which sniper rifle is best to be used for self defence?
> 
> 
> Hi very khyr Mubarak! Now Coming to the point. Which sniper rifle is best to be used for self defence?


Lols sniper rifle never considered as self defense weapon....you can have Draganov SVD.


----------



## Mentee

Maarkhoor said:


> Lols sniper rifle never considered as self defense weapon....you can have Draganov SVD.


Iam into vilayti stuff my clan holds many clones, the licensed ones, minus the sniper.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mentee said:


> Iam into vilayti stuff my clan holds many clones, the licensed ones, minus the sniper.


Good for you. clone


----------



## Mentee

Maarkhoor said:


> Good for you. clone


Let's keep the origins a secret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

where can i buy this one in Pakistan?


----------



## Mentee

Reichsmarschall said:


> where can i buy this one in Pakistan?



Daraz. Pk


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Mentee said:


> Daraz. Pk


jani ap tou bht hi phunny ho


----------



## Mentee

Reichsmarschall said:


> jani ap tou bht hi phunny ho


Vaha sy b mil jaati ha yar bb Category m


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

Bhai Glock 19 kitnay ka ata hai?


----------

